
HP to cut up to 9k jobs in bid to reduce costs - superbaconman
https://www.ft.com/content/3c436c1c-e635-11e9-9743-db5a370481bc
======
PaulHoule
I wouldn't have bought an HP calculator yesterday if I'd heard about this.

